# Christian and freemason



## Guillermo Iglesias PatiÃ±o (Oct 2, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Guillermo Iglesias PatiÃ±o (Oct 2, 2013)

deleted


----------



## masonicdove (Oct 2, 2013)

Guillermo I am a Christian and I just passed to the FC. You will read in some of the threads from other Christians on how what we are learrning/learned in masonry has strengthen our walk with Christ. For me somethings really began to click and in other areas it provided and new refreshing look and understanding. I don't feel any conflict with my faith. 
On the other hand I have visited the Netherlands and other parts of Europe. I commend your faith in such a spiritually dark part of the globe. Private message me if you have questions or talk to others.


----------



## Guillermo Iglesias PatiÃ±o (Oct 3, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Bro. Kapahua (Oct 4, 2013)

Greetings, I am Christian and also a Mason and would find it very interesting to get to know you as well as to follow you on your journey.

Cheers!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Greetings brother.  

Agreed!  The Bible I read says Jesus died for my sins.  Since I'm not the only person who has read these words, I can only extrapolate that the statement goes for your sins ... the next man's sins ... and all our sins.  Whether we call ourselves Christian or not.  

There are men of good will practicing masonry across our planet.  And, they come from various religions.  As we know, the only stipulation that masonry requires is that they believe they have a creator, they have a immortal soul, and that they recognize their relationships and duties to all mankind.  That is the starting point!

Masonry helps a man smooth the rough edges, test himself in many ways, and come out with a better understanding of who he is and what he believes in.  It can't save your soul but it can keep you (or someone else) from lying to you.  I think maybe that could be something your Jesus and mine would appreciate.  He didn't teach fear.  Rather, truth and love.

Test yourself and become a stronger man.  

Looking forward to hearing from you as your journey progresses.

Best wishes from Houston.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 6, 2013)

Guillermo Iglesias PatiÃ±o said:


> Because as a follower of Jesus I really believe God loves everybody and I want to connect with other people and want to built friendship with others, with deep respect voor other religions. Jesus never rejected people but instead He got very angry with the ones (the religious ones) who acted hard to them they called sinners.



I would agree with that.


----------



## cemab4y (Oct 6, 2013)

Freemasonry is a non-denominational. non-sectarian, inter-faith organization. As you get to know more about the Craft, you may find that your religious experience is strengthened and enhanced. You will meet men from a whole "rainbow of faiths". May the Great Architect of the Universe, guide your steps. 

"The problems of this world, are too great to be solved by only one religion"- Pastor Rick Warren


----------

